# Clown of Tone



## MichaelW (Apr 18, 2022)

So I showed this color scheme to my buddy and he called it "Clown Barf" hence.....I give you the "Clown of Tone"
I really wasn't intending to do crazy color knobs, I was originally intending to use Cream Davies knobs but they would not fit, the controls are pretty tightly grouped.
These were the only BOSS style knobs I had so......

As most of you that have been following my rambling thoughts and novice pedal building journey may know, I got into building pedals because I wanted a KOT and I didn't want to wait 4 years or pay $800+ for one.

When I found PedalPCB.com and realized there were ready made pcb's for the pedal I thought if I could follow a "paint by numbers" approach I might be able to build one. Around the same time I also found PCBGuitarMania.com and saw they also had a KOT PCB. I did not know what I didn't know then so I ordered some from both places.

I did not realize that pcbguitarmania would be shipping from Croatia or whatever and it took some time to get to me. So I built the PedalPCB version and the rest is history. I ALSO did not realize the version I ordered from PCBguitarMania was the "SMD Version", with partially prepopulated caps and resistors. (I didn't know what SMD even was a few months ago....) All I saw was the claim for "EASIEST NO BRAINER BUILD!!!". "BUILD A PEDAL IN AN HOUR!" so that's what I ordered

Anyway, I finally got around to building out one of the SMD Version "Knight of Tone" PCB's from PCBGuitarMania. While it was a pretty easy build, I would not say it was a complete "no brainer". The documentation had errors in it, the schematic was missing, I had a couple of "duhhh" moments trying to follow the directions. (For instance the documentation instructs to put 170k resistors for the "hi-gain" mod in the LEDR pads......and yes I did do it......you can actually see that I socketed those just in case.....it didn't sound right to me but I tried it

The control layout is backasswards to me, (Tone + Presence on top, Vol/Gain below). The presence knob being exposed is about as useless as you would expect, it doesn't do much.

It IS nice to have the clipping switches already exposed but it's set up like the PoT with OD-Clean-Distortion settings. So it's missing the "both clippers on" option, which I kinda dig for certain sounds.

One interesting feature is that you can independently set the voltage for each side, theoretically. I say "theoretically" because a) It still sounds like crap at 18v (*to me)
and b) this is my first pedal I've built that I've used an TC1044S charge pump that I had the dreaded "whining". I set the dip switches to 9v and pulled the charge pump out and it works fine with no whine. (It might be that particular IC, I did not try a different one.)

After all my experimenting I've settled on BA282/1S1588 diode combo for my KOT builds. It sounds "thicker and girthier" to me at med to high gain settings.

So with the same diode set in both pedals I did some side by side A/B testing with my Paragon.

The Paragon sounds more "3D" to me where as the "Knight of Tone" sounds a little flat.
The Paragon has a lot more volume for some reason, not sure if it's the design, the pots, or components.
The Paragon has more gain (I used B250k gain pots in both pedals).

Having said all that, the Knight of Tone is still a great sounding pedal and probably more "true" to the low gain intent of the real KOT as opposed to my modified Paragon.

***PSA: I have a second "PCBGuitarMania SMD Knight of Tone PCB" if anyone wants it. Free to a good home, I won't be building it out. Just DM me and I'll pop it in the mail (US only please.....)


----------



## fig (Apr 18, 2022)

Holy Crayola....what a color-scheme! 

Oh, @Harry Klippton ?  You should add this one to your count. It looks like a fun build, with hidden booby-traps and all!

Beautiful work sir!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 18, 2022)

fig said:


> Holy Crayola....what a color-scheme!
> 
> Oh, @Harry Klippton ?  You should add this one to your count. It looks like a fun build, with hidden booby-traps and all!
> 
> Beautiful work sir!


The purpose of my count was to disincentivize buying any more pcbs. 

@MichaelW what's the "extra" knob on each side for on this one?


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 18, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> The purpose of my count was to disincentivize buying any more pcbs.
> 
> @MichaelW what's the "extra" knob on each side for on this one?


That's the "Presence" knob that's on an internal trimmer on the Paragon. (And KOT)


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 18, 2022)

Cool idea having those switches topside. I build a KoT as one of my first builds and at that time didn’t know what I had and made the mistake of selling it. I now wish I still had it and might have to build another one. Clown barf is a pretty accurate name for that color scheme. Lol. But who cares what it looks like if it sounds amazing!


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 20, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> The purpose of my count was to disincentivize buying any more pcbs.
> 
> @MichaelW what's the "extra" knob on each side for on this one?




You're NOT buying it, MichaelW is GIFTING it to you. C'mon, what's one more? It's wafer thin...







So if you get it, how many is that then that you have backlogged?


----------



## jesuscrisp (Apr 20, 2022)

Imagine having all that extra space from using mostly SMD parts and still making the knob layout hideous like that. 

Great write-up, wouldn't say the presence trimmer doesn't do anything though, if so the PCB has a mistake or your test setup swallows all the high treble. Personally I like to keep it near off in my Pantheon build as well as in the Paragon I had. 

PCB Guitar Mania can be pretty hit or miss sometimes. Most of the time so far stuff worked for me, but for example now I'm here with a huge-ass Sagan Delay build that doesn't work for me and about 5 others in the user group.


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 20, 2022)

jesuscrisp said:


> Imagine having all that extra space from using mostly SMD parts and still making the knob layout hideous like that.
> 
> Great write-up, wouldn't say the presence trimmer doesn't do anything though, if so the PCB has a mistake or your test setup swallows all the high treble. Personally I like to keep it near off in my Pantheon build as well as in the Paragon I had.
> 
> PCB Guitar Mania can be pretty hit or miss sometimes. Most of the time so far stuff worked for me, but for example now I'm here with a huge-ass Sagan Delay build that doesn't work for me and about 5 others in the user group.


I guess I should modify that statement to say "it doesn't do anything USEFUL" for me I suppose there could be a particularly dark guitar or amp combination where one would want to dial in more high treble but not on my guitars. The KOT already has enough high end for me that I keep it the presence trimmers turn either all the way down or mostly down. 

I'm planning to build AionFX "Theseus" at some point for another variant/point of comparison.


----------



## Barry (Apr 20, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> You're NOT buying it, MichaelW is GIFTING it to you. C'mon, what's one more? It's wafer thin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clever


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 20, 2022)

I've got a project I named "Theseus", based on SoulSonicFX's "Stage Overdrive" which is purportedly "The Klon Killer!"

If you spelunk a bit through Greek mythology you'll find that Theseus was attending a wedding (or an orgy?) where the Centaurs had too much tipple and got out of hand, so Theseus and his buddies made some glue out of centaur hooves.

This is pretty close to the etch I want for "my" Theseus (once I learn how to etch).







I like the Aion version of the KOT, but I don't understand why it was named "Theseus" — Aion has the Maxon OD-820 Overdrive Pro, named "Nimbus", which is similar in concept to the Klon centaur and oft referred to as a "Klon Killer", too. Nimbus should've been named Theseus...


----------



## jesuscrisp (Apr 21, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I've got a project I named "Theseus", based on SoulSonicFX's "Stage Overdrive" which is purportedly "The Klon Killer!"
> 
> If you spelunk a bit through Greek mythology you'll find that Theseus was attending a wedding (or an orgy?) where the Centaurs had too much tipple and got out of hand, so Theseus and his buddies made some glue out of centaur hooves.
> 
> ...


I don't see how the Stage Overdrive would be a Klon Killer, only thing it shares with the Klon is the op amp buffer and buffered bypass?

Aion names are pretty random I think. Also interested in the OD820/Nimbus, but a friend who has an original one says it could definitely be improved... Which I'll also try to do.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 21, 2022)

I realise the Stage OD's topology isn't anything like a Klon, and I'm not the one calling it a Klon Killer just regurgitating what I've read/heard — it may be a different circuit, but it's supposed to get you in that same zone as the Klon (it's been said in what I've read ). 

It's like living in Laval and having to get to Île de Montréal... there are multiple paths/bridges that'll take you to your destination. So I guess in that respect, maybe a modded Bluesbreaker *can* get you into Klon-like OD territory, for all I know. That's the whole reason why I want to build all this stuff, is to compare it, mod it, make it sound good to me, hopefully, and learn a few things along the way.

I'll be interested to find out what mods you make to your OD820. Most of my attempts at modding are to make things more bass friendly. Used to be few pedals were good on bass, that's changed a lot in the last while.

Maybe I'll rename my Stage OD "Nimbus" and my OD820/Nimbus "Theseus". 😸

Destination unknown — I'll get there, slowly, but I'll get there...


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 21, 2022)

I guess because Theseus was a "King", you know, founder of Athens and all that. How it relates to "Tone" I dunno.

Since I've yet to attempt any kind of artwork on a pedal I could just call mine "Bubba".

I think the loop insert between the sides is interesting. But Aion doesn't expose the clippers either, plus he has an extra dip switch. So I supposed I'll have to figure out how to manage getting some mini toggles into that build.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 21, 2022)

"Bubba" 😸

Re mini toggles... I like the way you think!

I was thinking the same thing, where to fit the three mini-toggles per side, maybe...?


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 21, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> "Bubba" 😸
> 
> Re mini toggles... I like the way you think!
> 
> ...


You'll need to leave room for the extra set of jacks for the loop inserts. Might be able to do it in those spots if you cut the solder lugs off the toggles and just solder the wire to the nub.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 21, 2022)

Jacks over (under?) the pots, the power jack might be problematic with the middle back switch. 

I don't know, I'm not that guy that can whip up a 3-D render using all the datasheets of the components; I sit at the bench and measure things a dozen times and dry-fit (sometimes even taping things in place) and then measure a few dozen times more, then drill... 
Would be so much easier if I just went for a larger enclosure in many cases instead of struggling with cramming all the time.

💡
🙀


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 21, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> Jacks over (under?) the pots, the power jack might be problematic with the middle back switch.
> 
> I don't know, I'm not that guy that can whip up a 3-D render using all the datasheets of the components; I sit at the bench and measure things a dozen times and dry-fit (sometimes even taping things in place) and then measure a few dozen times more, then drill...
> Would be so much easier if I just went for a larger enclosure in many cases instead of struggling with cramming all the time.
> ...


Yah, I dunno, I just got the PCB a couple days ago and I'm traveling this week so I can't look at it. I haven't really thought it through yet. I've got like 6 pedals ahead of it that need building hahah.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Apr 21, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I've got a project I named "Theseus", based on SoulSonicFX's "Stage Overdrive" which is purportedly "The Klon Killer!"
> 
> If you spelunk a bit through Greek mythology you'll find that Theseus was attending a wedding (or an orgy?) where the Centaurs had too much tipple and got out of hand, so Theseus and his buddies made some glue out of centaur hooves.
> 
> ...


I put an oedipus reference on a fuzzdog ezekiel clone once because the board was labeled "bad mofo."


----------

